# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  La autopista más espectacular de China

## F. Lázaro

http://www.abc.es/motor/reportajes/a...6_noticia.html




> *La autopista más espectacular de China*
> 
> Se llama Yaxi Expressway, y es una de las autopistas más espectaculares del mundo. La carretera tiene una longitud de 240 kilómetros y costó más de 20.000 millones de RMB (Renminbi, la moneda de curso legal de la República Popular China), es decir, unos 3.000 millones de euros. En su construcción se invirtieron cinco años. Esta se ha convertido en una atracción turística, ya que serpentea a través de un espectacular paisaje la provincia de Sichuan.
> 
> La región, aparte de extremadamente montañosa, también es una zona sísmica activa, lo que obligó a los diseñadores a aplicar una estrategia innovadora. Los ingenieros resolvieron este problema mediante el uso de túneles y viaductos en más de la mitad del recorrido.
> 
> Según el ingeniero de la autopista, Peng Li, la construcción de las actuales carreteras «es muy compleja desde el punto de vista tecnológico, ya que además de seguir el ritmo del desarrollo de la industria automovilística, son muchos otros los factores que intervienen en el diseño de las superficies y el trazado de las carreteras».
> 
> Su innovador diseño incluye 270 viaductos y 25 túneles, la pendiente continua de mayor longitud del mundo de 51 kilómetros, con una inclinación del 3%, y el primer túnel de doble espiral del mundo, que optimiza la experiencia de los conductores.
> ...


Algunas imágenes que hay por google...









































Y el dichoso túnel en espiral...  :Confused:

----------

Asteriom (01-abr-2016),embalses al 100% (27-may-2016),HUESITO (01-abr-2016),Jonasino (03-abr-2016),Josito1969 (05-abr-2016),perdiguera (31-mar-2016),santi (09-abr-2016)

----------

